# Shrimp berried in tank with fish. Separate?



## monting (Apr 3, 2013)

Pretty excited, as I've only had them for a couple of weeks, and caught them doing it yesterday LOL.

I have 6 painted red shrimps in a Fluval Edge with 6 chili rasboras. 
should I separate/get a breeder chamber? Are there enough hiding places in the tank? I suppose I don't mind losing a few.


----------



## Bar0n (Nov 26, 2012)

very nice tank! and congrats!


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

You don't need to seperate them. I have 20 Chili Rasboras with cherry shrimps and PFR in a 17gal. There's lots of babies swimming around...makes me wish the fish ate the shrimplets...it would control my population of shrimps at the same time save me money on fish food lol


----------



## monting (Apr 3, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks guys!

I'll do nothing and report back on what happens.


----------



## monting (Apr 3, 2013)

Just reporting back, that there are now several batches of small shrimps in my tank. If the chili rasboras are hunting them, they aren't being very successful.


----------

